
The Nintendo 3DS Now Has Malware in the Form of 'UnbanMii' - CM30
http://gbatemp.net/threads/all-3-methods-to-get-unbanned-from-recent-ban-wave.450679/page-82#post-7474096
======
CM30
Well, we've seen malware on Windows, Mac and Linux PCs as well as smartphones
of all kinds.

But now it seems that there's even malware for the Nintendo 3DS, which takes
advantage of banned hackers and homebrew users to steal their data when they
try and get their console unbanned.

It's unknown exactly why it does this, but it seems like the malware
(disguised as a program called 'UnbanMii') is trying to use the data to unban
accounts owned by its creators at the expense of users.

So yeah, watch out. Now even games consoles seem to have people releasing
malware/trojan horses for them.

